# Rufus and Poppy



## gingypig (Apr 20, 2008)

Rufus and Poppy enjoying the cols weather on Cannock Chase last week 































































My handsome boy 

xx


----------



## danix800 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cute guys...:smile5:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

:001_wub: gorgeous x


----------



## OllyMurph (Dec 12, 2009)

Adorable! They are so cute


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the second and last pic :001_tt1: Beautiful dogs! They sure looked like they had a great time!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow great piccies!
Lovely action shots
Super cute woofers you've got there


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my what lovely little dogs and great photos aent they having fun

The first one says hey Im here and im proud and the last one is just adoreable :smile5:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you mind if i ask what camera you have, mine is rubbish and cant take action shots with it, so many have to be deleted as they are all blurred, your action shots are great very clear


----------



## gingypig (Apr 20, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Do you mind if i ask what camera you have, mine is rubbish and cant take action shots with it, so many have to be deleted as they are all blurred, your action shots are great very clear


Hi, I use a DSLR, mine is a Nikon D70 but that model is not made anymore, if you like taking photos i can only recommend an SLR. Mine has 'Action' setting, so i just flip it to that and take pics of any fast moving subject!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, they look happy like they are having fun, love their coats,


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

gingypig said:


> Hi, I use a DSLR, mine is a Nikon D70 but that model is not made anymore, if you like taking photos i can only recommend an SLR. Mine has 'Action' setting, so i just flip it to that and take pics of any fast moving subject!


Thanks for this :smile5:


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovely doggies. We live near Cannock Chase *waves*! Hope you don't mind me asking, where did you get the coat in the first pic from?


----------



## gingypig (Apr 20, 2008)

SteveyP said:


> Lovely doggies. We live near Cannock Chase *waves*! Hope you don't mind me asking, where did you get the coat in the first pic from?


Hello *waves* I got the coat for Eland Lodge up the A515 towards ashbourne


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you. I'll go for a look.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

fab photos!


----------

